# preserving mantis and jumping spiders



## alex21 (Jul 1, 2007)

Hello

Is there a way I can preserve mantids and jumping spiders?  I just had some mantis die on me, in this case it was an orchid mantis, and it's in beautiful condition.  I went ahead and I placed in a alcohol so it wouldn't spoil. I also went ahead and placed some jumping spiders that I also had in alcohol that I plan to preserve.  

how can i maintain the coloration for the orchid manits..or for any mantis?  what is the best way to preserve them?

Thanks!


----------



## nickbachman (Jul 1, 2007)

You aren't just going to kill my jumpers and preserve them, are you?


----------



## alex21 (Jul 1, 2007)

NO!  I actually never thought of preserving until a very colorful jumping spider that I have had for a long time died on me, as well as an orchid mantis.  I really don't want to bury them because they are very colorful and look beautiful, so I want to preserve them.


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Jul 3, 2007)

Curator of the local insect museum said the problem with mantids is they almost always lose their color when they're preserved.  He said some people dye them but that makes them look fake.

  Sorry.  I've got a female _H. grandis_ who's been in alcohol since November and has faded a bit, but not too much.  The only other age of pickled bugs I've seen is in the 10-year range -- everything turns some shade of brown by then.  The only things that are still bright are some beetle elytra.


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Jul 5, 2007)

i preserved two sucessfully. i sprayed mine lightly with hairspray and it kep

	
	
		
		
	


	




t the green pigment quite well. good luck


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Jul 5, 2007)

How old is the specimen?


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Jul 5, 2007)

What works for me when I preserve my bugs is jigsaw puzzle saver. It's like a glue. I agree spyderowner69 try spraying it first to maintain the color.


----------



## Black Widow88 (Jul 6, 2007)

For one thing those are beautiful specimens you've got there! And Kudos to you for doing a great job. I remember reading some thing on mounting butterflies and I think it gave some methods on how to preserve them.

I don't think it mentions the color though. Hope you find a suitable method! I'll keep looking for you!

Black Widow88


----------



## Scarp172 (Jul 7, 2007)

Spraying them with hairspray or puzzle saver sounds like a great idea.  How long have they kept for you guys?   I've had success with males that were at the end of their lifespan, since they didn't really have anything in their bellies.  I've also read in entomology books that the common method is to disect the mantid's abdomen and replace the insides with cotton.  I haven't tried it myself, but I seen them preserved that way in museums with varying levels of success.  If you're willing to forego the traditional presentation you could try preserving them in resin.  Check the articles.   
@spyderowner69: that's a beautiful display!


----------



## Black Widow88 (Jul 7, 2007)

I never knew that they dissected the insides of the mantis's abdomen! I thought they just sprayed it with something so the insides wouldn't decay or something.....WOW this is news for me!  Mind you when an insect dies and some one wants to preserve it what happens to their blood?

In other words what happens to the blood any way after they die even if the person doesn't want to keep it and just leaves it there where they found it?

Black Widow88


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Jul 7, 2007)

The gutting is standard protocal for a lot of the "beefier" insects.

As for the haemolymph, that usually just dries up.  The gutting is necessary because the guts stay juicy a lot longer.  When they decompose it makes the exoskelton turn dark and not look so "presentable."


----------



## Black Widow88 (Jul 7, 2007)

Aaaaah thanks for the info!

Black Widow88


----------

